# ROSIE AS A PUPPY



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking at all the puppies on the new banner and our members new puppies, I went back to the only puppy picture I had of Rosie. She didn't look like the ones I see on here. But she sure was pretty. This is her at about 15 weeks. She did not have an undercoat at that time and her hair was pure silk. Sure has changed. Now it is thick and cottony..


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a pretty little girl, and she has grown up to look really lovely as well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Looking at all the puppies on the new banner and our members new puppies, I went back to the only puppy picture I had of Rosie. She didn't look like the ones I see on here. But she sure was pretty. This is her at about 15 weeks. She did not have an undercoat at that time and her hair was pure silk. Sure has changed. Now it is thick and cottony..


Wow! Look how LONG her coat was at 15 weeks! She was (and still is, of course!) adorable!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She was a beautiful baby too!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucile, don't you wish they stayed at the potty training age forever.?ound:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She was and is a cutie!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a sweet little rose!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Rosie was a petite little thing - so cute! Abby was like that, too - McGee looks like the incredible hulk!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Rosie, Looks like one of the dogs in the pictures of the cuban dogs, oh what a doll then and now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh - she looked like a little stuffed animal - so fluffy and soft. Darling!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I haven't been reading posts for a few days and I wanted to see Rose first thing. Before looking at anyone else's post. The picture isn't showing for me:frusty: WHY! I WANT TO SEE ROSE AS A PUPPY


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I can not see it either . . . I would love to see it, love puppy pics!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't been able to see the puppy picture either, although I did see it when Lucille first posted it. Strange....

Is today Lucille's procedure? Wishing her well.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

WTH? She was there everytime I've looked, until today!

And yes Starr...today's was her procedure. If they couldn't do, she would've come home today. If they could do it, she will stay til tomorrow...so I'm hoping no news, means they did it and she's recuperating as we speak!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I can still see it. It is/was a small picture, right? Not a whole lot larger than some people's signature picture? That is what I have been seeing and still am. 

Lucile has not been far from my thoughts all day. I am hoping things went well for her and that she is soon back on the forum in rare form!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I can still see it. It is/was a small picture, right? Not a whole lot larger than some people's signature picture? That is what I have been seeing and still am.
> 
> Lucile has not been far from my thoughts all day. I am hoping things went well for her and that she is soon back on the forum in rare form!


yep.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yep, it was a small pic. Now I just got an empty "Attached Images" box. I even refreshed and it's still not there! Very odd....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

NO PHOTO showing for me either!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I started a new thread under Tech Support, so maybe we can get some help with this. Lots of us are having photo problems it seems,


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I see it and today is the first day I see the new banner.Weird! Adorable puppy!


----------

